# iMac lost hard drive



## mathazar (Mar 27, 2008)

Install DVD can't find hard drive after about 20 tries found hd with disk utility but unable to verify repair or erase


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Please a little more information. Were you using the install DVD because the iMac would not Boot? How old is the iMac? Any recent hardware or software changes?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

mathazar said:


> Install DVD can't find hard drive after about 20 tries found hd with disk utility but unable to verify repair or erase


I ll give 8:1 odds that the hard drive is failed 
Time to pull it out and put it into a USB case to try and recover the data.
Probably time for a new hard drive (based on the thin information we have)

If you have more detail, we can be more specific


----------

